# She is the most beautiful woman I have ever seen



## kuwaitbutterfly (Aug 10, 2010)

while i was searching flickr

i saw that women

oh my god

i have never seen a beutiful women like her

look at her

what do you think?





image fixed


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 10, 2010)

She's stunning!


----------



## banapple (Aug 10, 2010)

she kind of resembles Aishwarya Rai


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 10, 2010)

Claudia Lynx?





image fixed


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks like a combination of Aishwarya Rai and Mila Kunis in the pic in the OP.


----------



## BrittanyD07 (Aug 11, 2010)

She has a pretty eye color, but the shape of her eyes and lips are too big. Shes okay to me...


----------



## divadoll (Aug 11, 2010)

She is stunning! Her eyes are gigantic!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 11, 2010)

she is really pretty


----------



## Tyari (Aug 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Her eyes are amazing!!!


----------



## delian (Aug 21, 2010)

nice but not to my taste


----------



## Roshni Diya (Aug 21, 2010)

I would really disagree lol, sorry!


----------



## perlanga (Aug 21, 2010)

She is pretty, but there is a cartoony factor to ger overly huge eyes and lips. I think Ashwariya Rai bears some kind of resemblance, plus she's kinda also known as the world's most beautiful woman.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 22, 2010)

Not my type - plus I like to judge a beautiful woman or man when they are not wearing make up


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry but Im gonna havta disagree with you. The only thing I like is her long hair. Now Claudia Lynx, shes pretty.


----------



## Ari1202 (Aug 22, 2010)

he has pretty eyes and hair...


----------



## Lucy (Aug 22, 2010)

i think her eyebrows are too long.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Aug 23, 2010)

I think that most people think that the whole over exaggerated features thing is beautiful... eg, big lips, big eyes, tiny nose. Disproportionate. I don't think exaggerated features are always attractive, like in this instance, i think she looks unnatural.


----------



## Minka (Aug 23, 2010)

Her lipliner looks really dry o-O.

I wouldn't call her the most beautiful woman i've seen, but she's not ugly either.

I think the lighting was a poor choice. It gives her a sickly effect.

I agree. There's something odd going on about her eyebrows also.

Her hair in general and her eye color are beautiful however



.


----------



## Karren (Aug 23, 2010)

Wondering how much photoshopping was done... Either way... I hate her for looking better than I do! Lol.


----------



## jodevizes (Aug 23, 2010)

I can see what you mean but personally I find her strangely unsettling but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Andi (Aug 23, 2010)

I donÂ´t think I could name any model/actress/real person who I think is the most beautiful woman in the world. I find all kinds of skincolors, eye &amp; hair colors, face shapes etc beautiful, so my list of "most beautiful women" would be very long.

The woman in the picture is definitely stunning though.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW!! I clicked the link &amp; looked at her other pictures &amp; my goodness she is amazing looking I mean All her pictures look like photoshopped dolls its crazy how gorgeous she looks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kate127845 (Aug 24, 2010)

She's totally stunning, but like others said her features are too exaggerated in my opinion. So not the most beautiful women I have seen, but she is definitely gorgeous.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I donÂ´t think I could name any model/actress/real person who I think is the most beautiful woman in the world. I find all kinds of skincolors, eye &amp; hair colors, face shapes etc beautiful, so my list of "most beautiful women" would be very long.
The woman in the picture is definitely stunning though.

Completely agree with you!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's so interesting to see and hear of what people think beautiful is. I think she is pretty and definately reminds me of Mila Kunis.


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 26, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Love her hair.


----------



## CoverGirl (Aug 26, 2010)

She's stunning! Who is she?


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mila Kunis?


----------



## divadoll (Oct 26, 2011)

No, its not Mila
 



> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mila Kunis?


----------



## musingmuse (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought it was a man!!! lol it's very 'drag queen'

contact lenses, hair extensions, fake eyebrows, fake eyelashes, lip injection.... most likely nose job.

She may look much better without all that.


----------



## musingmuse (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone watch Ru Paul's Drag Race? There is some stunning transformations!

This is a man:


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 27, 2011)

hmmm she looks weird to me. Don't like her, sorry...

musingmuse, that man surely knows how to apply makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nadeen (Oct 31, 2011)

She is Okay , but definitely not the most beautiful


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought it was a man!!! lol it's very 'drag queen'
> 
> ...



Perhaps she is all natural and simply wearing makeup. There could be that illusion because of contouring, etc...


----------



## becky natalie (Nov 3, 2011)

yea....i think she is gorgeous...


----------



## persunshop (Nov 4, 2011)

nice but not to my taste,too big eyes and it looks unnatural.


----------



## BforeverTV1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love her eyes... so huge... I'm extremely jealous lol


----------



## Swan Willdom (Nov 14, 2011)

Her hair is beautiful and her eyes reminds me of the forest and lake.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 24, 2011)

she looks like a blythe doll!!


----------



## ReenaMariel (Nov 24, 2011)

she's really gorgeous but beauty is still pretty much subjective. I like her eyes. I think those are her assets!


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 24, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 3, 2011)

@musingmuse lol I don't think she's _that_ fake. the photo isn't airbrushed, and I doubt she has "fake eyebrows"--surely some brow powder and gel, but I don't think my eyebrows are literally fake. tons of people of indian and middle-eastern descent have light eyes, it doesn't necessarily mean she's wearing contact lenses--I even know a girl who's 100% asian with light hazel eyes. her hair could just be teased, it doesn't mean she's wearing fake hair. the lips look kinda off though haha

she's definitely one of those girls who turns heads when she walks down a street  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but she has a lot of strong/sharp features, and I'm not a fan of her makeup--it looks really outdated to me. someone said she looks like claudia lynx--I think this sort of makeup (dewey, more natural) looks better:





Speaking of stunning.. I know a girl who's half British and half Persian, and she is _gorgeous_! Amazing genetics lol


----------



## lisaalex (Dec 9, 2011)

hmm lisa here , a fashion designer.. ya awesome beauty, good pics !   , actually all these girls are professional models , if we observe the girl in the first pic the most prominent beautiful feature on her face is her eyes and she have lens of snake color in her eyes , they are stunning but fully make uped .


----------



## lisaalex (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmmmm ...........Good beauty  collection..


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 9, 2011)

MMmm, I know Claudio Lynx wears contacts. lol

There's actually a popular blog dedicated to make fun of her photoshopped fake pics. LOL. http://claudialynxplastic.blogspot.com/
 

Yes, I know there are beautiful Indian / Middle Eastern women out there, I am myself born and raised in Azerbaijan, and have Turkish blood in me.

Back at home, we have many naturally stunning girls who are humble and are not extremely over-done.

But I get annoyed when *women try too hard*. For example, among Russian women, it is popular to plump up the lips to the point where it looks disgusting. :-S

(I've lived in Southern Russia).

here is an example from Moscow nightclubs.. Yeeek! There is more here. Yikes!







> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @musingmuse lol I don't think she's _that_ fake. the photo isn't airbrushed, and I doubt she has "fake eyebrows"--surely some brow powder and gel, but I don't think my eyebrows are literally fake. tons of people of indian and middle-eastern descent have light eyes, it doesn't necessarily mean she's wearing contact lenses--I even know a girl who's 100% asian with light hazel eyes. her hair could just be teased, it doesn't mean she's wearing fake hair. the lips look kinda off though haha
> 
> ...


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 9, 2011)

*"I prefer â€œfactory originalâ€ ones, real beauty is when the girl born beautiful."*


----------



## SelenaXOXO (Jun 21, 2012)




----------

